# Oct 17



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DANGIT! I wish I was headed down there then! I would totally hit that up! So sad.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really like Korio Kennels... they have some great produced bully offspring


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I really didnt have a whole heck of alot of time to post the fliers up and getting a chance to see them. Most of them are on oct 1o thus they are named...we are not going to those I dont think


----------

